# What happens if [your resort is sold or closed]??



## lvsatman (May 16, 2014)

Asked a couple owners I know, and they couldn't answer this question, so I thought I would ask on here.  What happens if a home resort that you own at, for some reason is closed or is sold to another company that Wyndham does not own, what happens to your points, and your membership?  There has to be a process in place for this, but I can't find it.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## markb53 (May 16, 2014)

lvsatman said:


> Asked a couple owners I know, and they couldn't answer this question, so I thought I would ask on here.  What happens if a home resort that you own at, for some reason is closed or is sold to another company that Wyndham does not own, what happens to your points, and your membership?  There has to be a process in place for this, but I can't find it.  Thanks for the help.



Well, for one thing Wyndham doesn't "own" the resorts, they manage them. The owners own them. There are a number of resorts in the Wyndham system that Wyndham no longer manages. If Wyndham gets replaced by another management company and you have points there as your home resort. Then you would still have points there as your home resort. 
Now if the owners voted to close the resort. That is another story.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ronparise (May 16, 2014)

I own several converted fixed weeks at Fairfield Harbour.  I get statements from the management company (not Wyndham) but they are not bills. I pay my mf to Wyndham with the rest of my points. 

My points work just like any of my other points

No different from Star Island that Wyndham never (as far as I know) managed or the affiliate resort where I own points; Royal Vacation Suites in Las Vegas.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 16, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I own several converted fixed weeks at Fairfield Harbour.  I get statements from the management company (not Wyndham) but they are not bills. I pay my mf to Wyndham with the rest of my points.
> 
> My points work just like any of my other points
> 
> No different from Star Island that Wyndham never (as far as I know) managed or the affiliate resort where I own points; Royal Vacation Suites in Las Vegas.



Not exactly correct re Star Island. 2 brothers built and were managers of the resort. The towers were under construction when one of the brothers was divoricing  ... he had to sell part/some/all of his interest where Wyndham was the buyer. Wyndham has their own sales building and the other brother has his building onsite.


----------



## ronparise (May 16, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> Not exactly correct re Star Island. 2 brothers built and were managers of the resort. The towers were under construction when one of the brothers was divoricing  ... he had to sell part/some/all of his interest where Wyndham was the buyer. Wyndham has their own sales building and the other brother has his building onsite.



 as Mark suggested,the ops question is a bogus question...ownership is not the issue, like any condo once the developer or in this case Wyndham, sells the units, , who manages the place?...At Star Island its not Wyndham, Different than Wyndham losing the management contract, in this case they never had it. And yet our points still work


----------



## lcml11 (May 16, 2014)

ronparise said:


> as Mark suggested,the ops question is a bogus question...ownership is not the issue, like any condo once the developer or in this case Wyndham, sells the units, , who manages the place?...At Star Island its not Wyndham, Different than Wyndham losing the management contract, in this case they never had it. And yet our points still work



The issue being addressed is missing the main point.  When units under the control of the trust leave the trust, then the points go away also.  Management contracts can come and go or Wyndham, the for profit portion, may never have had them in the first place.  

If the units remain under the control of the trust, then the points will stay.

The trust program documents can provide more detailed information on this issue.

If a resort closes, I would assume that the units would leave the trust either voluntarily or get kicked out.

CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Program Summary Extract

June 1, 2010

1.	A purchaser may buy a VOI which has Use Rights that were previously submitted by Wyndham to the Trust, and as such, the contract with the exchange company is not separate from the sales contract. Also, an owner of a VOI which Use Rights were not previously submitted by Wyndham to the Trust may assign the Use Rights of their timeshare interest to the terms of the Trust in which case the contract with the exchange company is separate from the sales contract. The following will apply to Members who have assigned their Use Rights separately:

1.1.	. Subject to any outstanding or confirmed reservations, Members who have assigned their Use Rights separately may terminate their Membership at any time by giving  written notice of termination to the Trustee.

4.2    Upon any termination, the VOI and all rights incident to it shall automatically be returned to the terminated Member. However, the VOI will remain subject to outstanding or confirmed reservations or other commitments against it. The terminated Member's Points shall automatically be surrendered to the Plan Manager and be of no further use or value. All benefits and rights granted to the terminated Member shall cease. Any fees due from the terminated Member will be deducted from Assessments paid in advance, if any, before they are returned to that Member, and that Member will remain obligated to pay any remaining delinquent fees

2.	Resorts that participate in the Program may be in both Wyndham developed timeshare plans and non-Wyndham developed timeshare plans.

5.1	Wyndham Developed Timeshare Plans

As stated in paragraph 4 above, there are Wyndham developed timeshare plans in which VOI's are assigned to the Trust by the owner and there are Wyndham developed timeshare plans in which VOI are assigned to the Trust by Wyndham.

In both cases, a Member's participation in the Program is dependent upon the VOI remaining subject to the terms of the Trust and is dependent upon the continued affiliation of the timeshare plan with the Program. A VOI may be withdrawn from the Trust if the Member fails to make payments required by the Trust Agreement or any other applicable document or if the timeshare plan in which the Member's VOI is located is terminated.  Such withdrawal may also be due to the expiration, cancellation or termination of an affiliation agreement, if applicable, or damage, destruction, condemnation, other unavailability, failure of the resort to meet or exceed the applicable CLUB WYNDHAM Plus standards, or for other reasons deemed appropriate by the Plan Manager and/or the Trustee in their respective sole discretion. 

5.1	Non-Wyndham Developed Timeshare Plans

5.2    Participation in the Program is available to owners in non-Wyndham developed resorts with affiliate. associate, sales and marketing agent or management relationships with Wyndham. The relationships are subject to change; however, depending on the timeshare plan's underlying reservation rules and regulations, and upon a plan's non-affiliation in the future. The Program in its discretion may elect to allow the owner in a non-affiliated resort to continue to participate in the Program. There are two types of non-Wyndham developed timeshare plans that participate in the Program: Affiliate and Associate Resorts. Refer to your current Directory for detailed information on Affiliate and Associate Resort locations.


----------



## lvsatman (May 19, 2014)

So, I am a little confused.  For example, if Disney was to buy one of my home resorts, would I now be a member of DVC?, or would I still use my Wyndham points to book into that resort, and pay Wyndham, even though it is now a DVC?


----------



## lcml11 (May 19, 2014)

lvsatman said:


> So, I am a little confused.  For example, if Disney was to buy one of my home resorts, would I now be a member of DVC?, or would I still use my Wyndham points to book into that resort, and pay Wyndham, even though it is now a DVC?



Where the problem appears to be is that your question suggests a concept where the resorts are bought and sold.  

In a typical Club Wyndham Plus resort, the deeds are owned by specific people or legal entities, developer may own some units, others not.  The resort would normally not be sold as such, to Disney.  

In your example, there is no specific answer.  

Using not Disney, but Shell Vacation Club as the example, when Wyndham bought the club out, membership remained with the club for the owners of timeshares under the Club's Trusts control and did not become members of Wyndham Club Plus, as such.


----------



## ronparise (May 19, 2014)

lvsatman said:


> So, I am a little confused.  For example, if Disney was to buy one of my home resorts, would I now be a member of DVC?, or would I still use my Wyndham points to book into that resort, and pay Wyndham, even though it is now a DVC?



as has already been said, the resorts arent for sale.. or more to the point cant be sold by Wyndham...they already sold them to you and me and the rest of us... What they can sell (or lose) is the management contract.  

The flip side can happen too ...for example. The Avenue Plaza Resort  in New Orleans was "sold" to Wyndham. Wyndham is now selling the unsold units into their CWA points system and offering to convert the folks that own weeks into the points system. But there are a bunch of us old weeks owners that still use the resort as we always did. we just call a different phone number to make our reservations.


----------



## ronparise (May 19, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> Where the problem appears to be is that your question suggests a concept where the resorts are bought and sold.
> 
> In a typical Club Wyndham Plus resort, the deeds are owned by specific people or legal entities, developer may own some units, others not.  The resort would normally not be sold as such, to Disney.
> 
> ...



good example


----------



## lvsatman (May 20, 2014)

Ok, thanks, now I get it.  but what happens if the resort is damaged for some reason, beyond repair, and the decision is made not to rebuild it.  What happens to your points then?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 20, 2014)

lvsatman said:


> Ok, thanks, now I get it.  but what happens if the resort is damaged for some reason, beyond repair, and the decision is made not to rebuild it.  What happens to your points then?



If the board decides not to rebuild you would be paid a percentage of the insurance/sale money based on your ownership.   This would be the same whether you owned wyndham points as a udi or as a deeded week.

At the point the decision is made, your points would be gone.


----------



## chapjim (Jun 5, 2014)

lvsatman said:


> Ok, thanks, now I get it.  but what happens if the resort is damaged for some reason, beyond repair, and the decision is made not to rebuild it.  What happens to your points then?



No different than if a corporation liquidates in bankruptcy.  The creditors are paid off -- secured creditors first, then unsecured creditors (if there's anything left).  Owners get cents on the dollar if they are lucky, but probably get nothing.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jun 5, 2014)

What happened with Coconut Malorie in Ocean City, MD? Wyndham occasionally has availability there when CM points owners use their points elsewhere in the Wyndham system. Did Wyndham (or Fairfield?) develop it and then lose it? Wyndham doesn't have it anymore, but those who bought there when they did, still have Wyndham points.


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 6, 2014)

Cheryl20772 said:


> What happened with Coconut Malorie in Ocean City, MD? Wyndham occasionally has availability there when CM points owners use their points elsewhere in the Wyndham system. Did Wyndham (or Fairfield?) develop it and then lose it? Wyndham doesn't have it anymore, but those who bought there when they did, still have Wyndham points.



http://www.coconutmalorie.com/ownership.php

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43487

http://www.coconutmalorie.com/index.php


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jun 8, 2014)

lcml11 said:


> http://www.coconutmalorie.com/ownership.php
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43487
> 
> http://www.coconutmalorie.com/index.php


yes, I was aware of these things, but really wonder why it was dropped by Wyndham like that. It's an example of what happens when people buy at a resort and it's sold. 

OC, MD is such a great family beach and it is nicely located to fill a gap along the East coast for resort hopping. I remember back in the early 70's when all the high rises were going up. Before that you could just pull the car to the side of the road and walk over the dunes to the beach anywhere along there.


----------



## Don (Jun 8, 2014)

It still shows up on the Wyndham site, we were going to try to go there next summer.


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 8, 2014)

Cheryl20772 said:


> yes, I was aware of these things, but really wonder why it was dropped by Wyndham like that. It's an example of what happens when people buy at a resort and it's sold.
> 
> OC, MD is such a great family beach and it is nicely located to fill a gap along the East coast for resort hopping. I remember back in the early 70's when all the high rises were going up. Before that you could just pull the car to the side of the road and walk over the dunes to the beach anywhere along there.



My guess is that when Fairfield was in serious financial trouble and Wyndham, in it's present form, was taking shape, the developer and Wyndham could not make it work and whoever actually owned it sold it off.

Availability is hard to get, but I did get a reservation there and it sort of reminded me of a dive.  This is the only Wyndham Resort that I think was a mistake to book a reservation at.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 8, 2014)

Cheryl20772 said:


> yes, I was aware of these things, but really wonder why it was dropped by Wyndham like that. It's an example of what happens when people buy at a resort and it's sold.
> 
> OC, MD is such a great family beach and it is nicely located to fill a gap along the East coast for resort hopping. I remember back in the early 70's when all the high rises were going up. Before that you could just pull the car to the side of the road and walk over the dunes to the beach anywhere along there.



Oh Cheryl, you are showing your age.

Me too. I remember when the only thing between the end of the Boardwalk and Rehoboth was Bobby Baker's Carousel. You could camp on the beach pretty much anywhere north of the boardwalk.

I almost bough a studio unit in one of the high rises, pre construction, but $35000 was just way too much.

To your question about the Coconut Malory.  I was seduced by the pictures in the Wyndham directory. It was one of the reasons I bought into the Wyndham system. Who knew you couldnt get a summer reservation there...I know now.

I have the same question regardng the other affiliates,  like Royal Vacation Suite in Las Vegas.....Whats the history here. How did Wyndham come to sell points deeded at these places ..and now not

Is it similar to Fairfield Harbour? (I think developed by Fairfield) but now managed by others, Or is it similar to Star Island? Developed by others, but where Wyndham bought some finished units , converted them to points and sold them to us. Wyndham still maintains a sales presence there.

The Wyndham points system is really a mixed bag when it comes to how the resorts were developed and got into the trust.  The only common factor is that they are all in the trust


----------



## chapjim (Jun 8, 2014)

*Coconut Malorie - Ocean City*

As DC metro area residents, we tried for years to get any kind of reservation at Coconut Malorie.  Even after Wyndham made it possible to search for First Available, nothing ever came up.

Finally, my wife called Coconut Malorie and was told that Wyndham (Fairfield back then) hadn't made any of the required payments.  No payment, no availability.


----------



## schoolmarm (Jun 8, 2014)

The Chelsea Harbor in London is not in the book anymore, either.  I don't think that Wyndham actually owned it to sell as timeshares. I think it was a long-term lease that didn't go so long-term.

Chicago is also a long-term lease.  I am assuming that they are not selling Chicago.  

What was the resort that was closed in Florida for a while due to hurricane damage.  There is a poster on this board who owns/ed there.


----------



## 55plus (Jun 8, 2014)

I heard all the new Wyndham Resorts like Chicago, Emerald Grande, etc., will only be Club Wyndham Access resorts, no deeds sold. That's what I was told at Emerald Grande by a sales guy. But then again it was a sales guy so who knows what the truth really is. He was trying to sell me CWA points so naturally he'd say something like that. 

So if this is true, only Club Wyndham Access trust holders will have a 13 month APR at these resorts. Deeded owners will have to wait t the 10 month mark...


----------



## schoolmarm (Jun 8, 2014)

Jim,

I did an update at NYC Midtown 45 in May and they were currently selling CWA, but were going to change to deeds in perhaps August (or as soon as the city approves the building for timeshare deeds).  

At least that is what MY sales person said.  

And yes, you MUST own NYC to book NYC, and just THINK of the trading power!!! Wonder what the MFs will be. 

And there I sat on an express reservation...I'll be back in July, too.


----------



## Explorer7 (Jun 8, 2014)

chapjim said:


> As DC metro area residents, we tried for years to get any kind of reservation at Coconut Malorie.  Even after Wyndham made it possible to search for First Available, nothing ever came up.
> 
> Finally, my wife called Coconut Malorie and was told that Wyndham (Fairfield back then) hadn't made any of the required payments.  No payment, no availability.


 I just got back from a 4 night stay. When availability shows up it disappears very quickly. DW and I have been there once or twice per year for the past 3 years, usually around the first week of june but we were their late August too last year. You really have to check routinely for first available in 2 to 3 nigh stays to snag a reservation. We live just outside of DC so 2 or 3 nights is not a big deal to jump over to OC and eat crabs at On the Bay Seafood, lay on the beach or around the pool then come home. Ref the quality I can't complain as 4 week nights went for under 30K points and less than than when I did the cancel rebook. Once think I notices last year was that it would not allow me to upgrade my unit which was not that big a deal since the point cost was almost negligible. BTW you can rent units nightly for about $200 per night from the resort.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jun 10, 2014)

morrisjim said:


> I heard all the new Wyndham Resorts like Chicago, Emerald Grande, etc., will only be Club Wyndham Access resorts, no deeds sold. That's what I was told at Emerald Grande by a sales guy.


Also, if true, when Wyndham wants to divest one of these, there won't need for continued listing of the resort. The club would just get rid of any deeds owned by Access.

So, anyone worried about what will happen down the road to the resort, would only acquire Club Wyndham Access points and let the club managers worry about it.


----------



## lcml11 (Jun 10, 2014)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Also, if true, when Wyndham wants to divest one of these, there won't need for continued listing of the resort. The club would just get rid of any deeds owned by Access.
> 
> So, anyone worried about what will happen down the road to the resort, would only acquire Club Wyndham Access points and let the club managers worry about it.



Wyndham sales advised me that the New York timeshares are going to be deeded units and not Club Wyndham Access.

Do not hold me to this, but I believe St. Thomas is also not being sold into Wyndham Club Access at this point.


----------



## raptor78 (Jun 15, 2014)

schoolmarm said:


> Jim,
> 
> I did an update at NYC Midtown 45 in May and they were currently selling CWA, but were going to change to deeds in perhaps August (or as soon as the city approves the building for timeshare deeds).
> 
> ...



You do not need to own NYC to book NYC -- I booked a a couple of units back in early May, for friends in July using standard 10-month rules.  Again, normal rules will apply -- ARP for 13, everyone else at 10 month -- do not see Wyndham changing that for Chicago or New York -- the new Margaritaville might be a different story, since they appear to be creating a "new program" but time will only tell on that...

Mike


----------

